

Android app can recognize a person, pull up their status updates - ilamont
http://venturebeat.com/2010/03/01/android-app-can-recognize-a-person-pull-up-their-status-updates/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Venturebeat+(VentureBeat)

======
chaosprophet
Woah, hold it right there. So some guy on the road can pull a picture of me
and get to know a LOT about me? That's kinda cool, but it creeps me out. If
this can't make a person paranoid about privacy, then nothing can.

~~~
roc
They can connect your face to a lot of information _that you've already made
public_.

I'm not sure that privacy enters into it.

~~~
chaosprophet
Well till now, they would have to know _atleast_ my name to get said publicly
available information.

~~~
roc
Till now, they would need the information that connects your face to your
name. This app _also_ needs that information to be publicly available.

If this app can connect your face to a body of data, then a person could have
done the same without it.

------
wallflower
I can't find the source but if you constrain the search space to, say,
geographic area or social network (e.g. if one person in your group is
recognized - are you linked) - it's scary how much smaller the search space is
(hundreds of thousands to tens of thousands to hundreds).

------
memoryfault
I don't see how useful this is, unless you are just really bad with faces.

~~~
sp332
That's a legitimate use case.

------
gchucky
Coming soon: masks made of frosted Plexiglas.

------
kgrin
Ready to be bought by Google, integrated into Google Goggles?

------
ewams
Not available yet I guess?

